# SLR, L1A1 FN FAL



## Peter Prepper (Feb 4, 2012)

Guys, im sorry to bother you, but this weapon was my main carry in the British Army 84-90, dunno if any of you guys own one, but could you do me a massive favour and price one for me, its defo the 80s model, long barrel, im just wondering how much these things sell for these days, 7.62 nato round, thankyou so much.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Wow, what a nice gun. I bet it had a kick? Is the British Army still carrying these now? I see links that show anywhere from $750 to $900.


----------



## Peter Prepper (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks for that boss, i'd happily pay that for one, British army put them out of service about 1990, brought in the sa80, but yeah, the kick off the slr was awesome, it inflicted horrific wounds


----------

